
MateBook X Pro hands-on: Huawei is getting really good at making laptops - newman8r
https://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2018/02/25/matebook-x-pro-shows-pay-attention-huaweis-laptops/
======
mtmail
> Unlike Huawei’s phones, the MateBook X Pro also will arrive free of
> bloatware – at least in the US.

I have Matebook X (not the pro) at home and there was a permanent search bar
on the background, netflix link, half a dozen live tiles with games, demo
versions, a nagging virus scan and other software that asks to be upgraded.
Right-click and you see a "send to Huwaii share" menu item ... Takes less than
an hour to get rid but I pity the average users being advertised to like that.

Great hardware, great laptop overall, highly recommended.

------
reacharavindh
Really like that it adds choice in the 3:2 asp. Ratio laptops. God, we need
more choice here. Hate my Dell XPS13 just because of this when trying to do
any serious work. 16:9 is good for those times watching movies.

